# Beginning Judo



## Icepick (Nov 16, 2001)

I've been doing BJJ for just under a year now, and I am tired of starting on the bottom.  My rib injuries finally seem to be healing, and I am gearing up to drop into the local judo club.  

Is there a good book I should pick up?  What are generally the first throw taught?

At this point, I'm not really looking to master the whole kodokan, I just want a couple of complementary throws that I can develop some skill at.  No knock on Judo, but I don't have time to train every art I would like.  I do need to improve my stand-up for BJJ though.

Thanks!


----------



## Zujitsuka (Nov 16, 2001)

Good day Icepick.  Check out of these books:

EFFORTLESS COMBAT THROWS, by *Tim Cartmell

*This isn't a Judo book, but Tim is an internal arts instructor but he is also a champion Brazilian JiuJitsu competitor.  He says that his background in the Chinese art of BaGuaZhang has helped him a lot with his BJJ contests.

I'm a Jujitsu man myself and Tim's book really helped me a lot with improving my body mechanics and setting up "stealth throws".

As far as Judo books go though, I would say go with KODOKAN JUDO, written by the founder of Judo himself, Jigoro Kano.

I hope this info helps and I wish you much success.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 16, 2001)

:uhoh: Uh, oh, time to get on the stick and get to Judo class myself!

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Nov 16, 2001)

Zujitsuka -

Thanks a lot!  I just ordered it.  Hey, what is zujitsu?


----------



## Icepick (Nov 16, 2001)

Like it matters where you start!  On the top, the bottom, upside--down, stuck to the bottom of the desk like a piece of old gum....

Within 10 seconds, you have swept the other guy, mounted him, and ask him which submission he would prefer to tap to.


:soapbox:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 16, 2001)

You can do it my way. Put a knife to his throat and say *"You Lose"*.

:samurai: :ninja:

P.S. My way takes only 3 seconds.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 16, 2001)

NOT very sporting.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 16, 2001)

Play to win!

:samurai: :armed:


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi Icepick,

I'd recommend Judo, by Kano sensei.  You can find it here

Good luck to you.  Let us know how it goes.  :boing1:


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 20, 2002)

I think I might head back to Judo too if I can't get a few classes in on the BJJ.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 29, 2002)

Anyone else get this around their neck after working out in Judo?


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 29, 2002)

I don't get it from Judo, but  do get it from Aikido.  I also get all kinds of "pinch" bruising etc.

Dunno what to do about it, I just live with it. 

Maybe wear a t-shirt and cover up that unattractive hairy chest of yours...

Pierre


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 29, 2002)

Oh now cut that out!
:cuss: :angry: :wah:


----------



## Beam (Feb 27, 2002)

Kevin,

I recommend Best Judo by Isao Inokuma and Nobuyuki Sato.  You should be able to buy this at a local Barnes and Nobles or Borders.  If you want I can bring it to class for you to check out.

I think O-Soto Gari (major outer reap) is a good first technique to learn for both sportive grappling and streetfighting.  It is a powerful throw against a beginner, but difficult to do against a person with experience (at least for me it is, but then again I suck at Judo).

- Jason


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beam _
> *I think O-Soto Gari (major outer reap) is a good first technique to learn for both sportive grappling and streetfighting.  It is a powerful throw against a beginner, but difficult to do against a person with experience*



I agree; it certainly brings out the importance of kuzushi (chest-to-chest!). For self-defense there are simpler sweeps I think.


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Cool.

Judo rules!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.bestjudo.com


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 1, 2003)

O-soto-gari is perhaps my favorite throw.  It works so nice and its easy to pull off.  Above, there was mentioned better sweeps for self defense.  Can you give a few examples?  I hope one isn't deashi harai?  Oi!!!  Simple throw to execute with a partner, but it pretty much requires an exactitude of timing that I think is absent on the street.

upnorthkyosa


----------

